# Best shootin semi you have shot?



## Camo Man (May 26, 2002)

If I had to choose only one of my autos for all my hunting needs, it would be my SBE, hands down. But with that said, most of duck season I hunt with my A-5 Stalker.


----------



## KrazyKletus (Feb 6, 2002)

My vote goes for the 'nelli SBE. I've used and abused my SBE for 5 years now and it still shoots like the day I took it out of the box. However, I did recently shoot an SBE II and I have to say it's very impressive. 
One quick story for you. A few years back, my buddy and I were moving our makeshift blind in a flooded pothole (knee deep water). We set our unloaded guns on a prop to move the blind. We got about 50 yards away and looked back and the guns were gone. We spent the next several minutes digging the guns out of the mud and water. We looked at each other and decided that this was a true test of reliablility. After cleaning the mud out of the barrel, we loaded 3 shells each. My SBE cycled them with no problem. His Gold Hunter 3.5 never fired. Needless to say, he spent the next two hours on land disassembling his Gold Hunter and trying to dry out the parts. I proceeded to fill my limit during this time. The follow year he showed up at duck camp with a new SBE.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

I have been shooting my Remington 1100 for alot of years, with very few problems...cant speak about others, cuz I have not shot them ,but i would recommend the 1100.


----------

